# A lesson on lessons



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

So, my daughter and I have always watched Cesar Milan together on TV. Me, I understood that for the most part, Cesar's techniques should never be used on any but the most worst-case dogs. My impressionable 11-year-old daughter, however, got it into her head that one of Cesar's most important techniques - that of not letting a dog go out of a door in front of you, should be a golden rule, and she began enforcing that on Ceylon whenever she let him out.

Me, I wasn't really sure what to do. I mean, I didn't mind if Ceylon went out ahead of me, but my daughter was SO insistent, so finally, I let her have her own way, if SHE was letting Cey out. If I was the one letting him out, I would still let him out in front of me.

Fast forward a month or so and, wow. Now, EVERY SINGLE TIME we open the door, Ceylon no longer bolts for the open door, but instead, waits where he is for us to let him go, or not. Only when I say, "Come on!", does he move from his spot, to dart out of the open door. And, really, it is such a HUGE difference; if I am only stepping out for a minute and I don't want him to come, or if I am going to the store and I don't want him to come, it is no longer even an issue. Bottom line is, I am SO glad that Elissa taught him to wait inside for permission to go out, instead of just assuming that he could bolt outside any time the door was open.

Not sure what the point of this story is lol, except that sometimes, the best lessons can come from the most oddest of places


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Smart daughter and smart mom for giving her the freedom to make decisions. You all benefited from it. 

That's a great thing to teach your dog, it may save Cey's life.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the important thing is to realize that this has NOTHING to do with dominance, or being "pack leader". Your daughter just taught Cey good (and safe!) door manners. A mannerly dog is always more pleasant to be around. We taught our son's to wait and hold the door (guess we can't expect the pups to do that!:biggrin1 for others too. Not because we want to be their pack leaders, but because we wanted them to learn proper manners.



heatherk said:


> So, my daughter and I have always watched Cesar Milan together on TV. Me, I understood that for the most part, Cesar's techniques should never be used on any but the most worst-case dogs. My impressionable 11-year-old daughter, however, got it into her head that one of Cesar's most important techniques - that of not letting a dog go out of a door in front of you, should be a golden rule, and she began enforcing that on Ceylon whenever she let him out.
> 
> Me, I wasn't really sure what to do. I mean, I didn't mind if Ceylon went out ahead of me, but my daughter was SO insistent, so finally, I let her have her own way, if SHE was letting Cey out. If I was the one letting him out, I would still let him out in front of me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been trying to teach Momo that myself. She's kind of hit and miss, but, when I do make it out the door before her, she will wait until I give permission. However, if the door is open and I'm not around or doesn't want to wait, out she goes. So, we continue the training...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree - smart daughter!  After the 'leave it' command, I rank this one near the top of the heap. Augie is pretty reliable about waiting for the 'OK' or 'let's go'. He parks his fanny on the step and won't budge when we are heading back into the house too, waiting for his OK. Finn needs a bit of work!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Heather , your reason for this training makes sense, unfortunately Cesar's reason holds no water.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Funny thing - McGee does that automatically without having been taught! Abby tears out the door like the house is on fire! Unfortunately, she has headed down the street more than once and scared me to death so we are working on having her sit until given permission to go.

Heather, your daughter is a smart girl!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Love this "Abby tears out the door like the house is on fire" . ound:

Sure is nice having the notifications working again ehhh Kathie. ?


----------

